# My Dog singing the Blues



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

not much to say on this.






have all a nice day,

Geko


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay, that was awesome! Love the sound of a good harmonica.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow he is so funny ! Nice playing !


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

This Duet has just made my day!!! Wonderful performance, you two!!!

Sooo coool!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL, FRICKIN LOVE DOGS MAN!

You guys made my day!

Cheers!

E.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you, guys.

hope my little girl brought a little sunshine/smile to you out there.

cheers, geko


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Freakin AMAZING dude!!!
Thank you hahhahahaha


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that was fantastic thanks for sharing you play great,and she can sing the blues,y'all should go on the road B)


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dude, I don't know which one was better, her singing or your jamming! Lol, this video just made my night brother. Thanks man


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

My Min-Pin Silas sings loud if you play loud, and soft if you play soft. Has to be in person, not recorded. The recorded version has absolutely no affect on him. Pretty good singer too if I proudly say so me-self.

Hehe, Steve


----------

